# Finally got my skeleton reining freestyle photos!



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay so since the video people missed my requested run for the video I got all my pictures for free. 

There is 93 photos total, but I won't post all of them. Just my favorites. Probably in multiple replies. :lol:

Recap: I rode to Highway to Hell by ACDC.

Waiting for the judges to be ready.






















































































































More to come


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Love it!!! great pics,your costume is AWSOME!!


----------



## katdressagegirl (Oct 14, 2012)

LOVE THAT SONG. I blame the Winchesters...

Very creative costume...great job!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Tongue. xD










Annddd now some of the ones the photography people edited for me.




























Still a couple more, just restarting my laggy browser.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I love this so much. Haha!











Okay so I know in all these pictures I have her pretty choked up with the reins but keep in mind she has been gaming all summer, hasn't reined in a year, and was very hyped up looked for barrels. She relaxed at the end but was super strong for the majority of the ride, hence why I knew I would need to ride her with two hands.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it! Such a great costume idea, looks awesome!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome photos!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay so I have to ask. When you guys see her name, Leana Little, how do you think to pronounce it?

It is Leen-Ah Little. She is by Lean With Me. 

The announcers who are big time reining competitors themselves called her "Lee-Anne-Ah Little"

Like come on. I'm pretty sure that's a common thing, Lean....If nothing else for Hang N Lean Caliente? LOL I laughed so hard.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wicked!!! Ouwwwww!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

What....no slide stops?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cool!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Sinsin, I have stopping pictures butuh....They're really bad. LOL. She hadn't been asked to slide for a year really up until a few days before and she heard me say "whoa", and thought it meant rate instead of stop from the barrel racing. Also, she didn't have sliders on. :lol: So yeah I'd prefer to keep those ones to myself! :lol:

The only reason I entered anyway was to get her in that arena for a reason besides flying around the barrel pattern at Mach 5 because she was starting to get hot. So to be honest I didn't put a huge amount of effort into prepping her for the stops either like I should have....Somehow we ended up tying for reserve though! we got plus scores for everything but the stops.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

You guys look great! Love the pics, and love love love the costume!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Very Cute.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

LOVE those painted on bones!


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

WOW those are amazing!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG! You look so awesome!!!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

You two look amazing! Love the whole theme.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Love it!
You and that bay horse look so neat together!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks you guys. 

I really only entered this class to remind her that she CAN go into that arena without having to fly around barrels and poles, but I had so much fun with it. Selena really stepped up to the plate for me.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and gorgeous horse! Your costume and song choice was really neat too.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> Okay so I have to ask. When you guys see her name, Leana Little, how do you think to pronounce it?
> 
> It is Leen-Ah Little. She is by Lean With Me.
> 
> ...


Lol... I thought it was Lee-Ann-a little. I would've thought it would be spelled Lean-a-Little, but I don't know the rules for registered names in each registry. 

Regardless, the pics are great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Love these!! Y'all looked great..Love Selena's little butt.

I read it lee-na..Maybe because I know her as Selena?


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Very cool! I love the edited black picture with the gold border.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Actually on her blankets and stall cards her name is spelled out as "Cee Leana". That is just entirely too much effort for me to type. lol


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I always saw it as Lean-a-Little, now I will just call her bones, bah ha ha.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Love your bone paint job. 

Neat photos!

I too believe versatility is the best way to keep a hot mind sane.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have one more years of High School Equestrian, and there is NO WAY she is going to go to state in gaming (We are surrounded by extremely good racers) so I want her to work more on equitation and reining which I know she can be involved in and do well.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Come ooooon at least on stop for kicks and giggles. :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

*one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I almost did...I'm looking at the photo on facebook, but I'm like....Nooo....xDDD


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Add me on Facebook I must sees :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Send me your name...xD


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

The edits are phenomenal!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'z jealous of her name..It makes Amber seem boring..


----------



## Barrelracer130 (Dec 30, 2010)

Simply amazing!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Very nice photos ;-) 
Thank you for sharing them with us


----------



## caillou (Oct 21, 2012)

your pictures are amazing. i love your costumes good job


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My name is lame. I just go by Kai or Pepper haha

I never saw the stops unless the look like something else hahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

^ Exactly my dear. xD It looks, if anything, like a bracey rate because I kinda had to snatch her by the mouth to get her to sit down without losing the momentum. It doesn't help either that the photographer got her at the beginning of the stop, and only her first stop, so they didn't get the part with her butt a little more in the ground. Her second and third stop were a lot better than the first.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dude, if I could only find the picture of my friend at are last show. It's like her horse suddenly turned into a giraffe, his whole belly was like 6 inches from the ground and his nose was like 400 feet in the air, but with no rein contact. What the heck horse. This is reining. Not "lookie at me mom I'm a special turtle" event.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

That's AWESOME!!! did they mark you down at all for 2 handing in a shank bit at all? Makes me wanna do something cool like this when I get back home and get my horse back into shape. orha is so much fun.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Lmfao Mango, yes, definitely what happened. It was good for Selena though. She's always gotten a little crazy in that arena when I've showed before, so the more I can get her in there the better. 

Army - I didn't see any minuses for that. Things generally just do whatever in freestyle anyway haha. There's a video online of someone showing an appy two handed with a shank at Worlds or something and he won the class.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

wow, that's not cool!! Why can't I two hand in a shank bit?? lol


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I pronounced it Leen-ah but wasn't sure if it was supposed to be lee-ana. makes sense now that I know why she's named that lol.

and I realize I am a bit late to that convo!


----------



## Kattia (Jan 12, 2011)

Really neat set of photos!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I love the bones!!!! What did you use to paint them on? Enjoyed viewing the photo's!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

We used this stuff called Eco-Paint. It's just Tempera paint you can buy at the craft store.


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

Leen-Ah Little definantly. And i LOVE the pictures. What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I wanted to do the same thing with Reno this Halloween (the skeleton paint). Though I'm ridiculously OCD and I would paint a completely anatomically accurate full horse skeleton onto him O_O My only problem is there wouldn't be much point since I never bring him away from the farm and the only thing I'd do before washing it off would be to take pictures (what did you use to paint your horse btw?).

That's so awesome XD


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I saw a pretty neat freestyle once. Girl had a shotty on her back and rode to gun powder and lead....yeahhhh!!!! lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

There was once a mule who did "I'm Too Sexy."

It was the best. :rofl:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh I love the bones, and that song


----------

